# Notification light wakes me up...



## radzer0 (Jul 14, 2012)

In all of these customizations the stock rom seems to have... Is there a sleep mode for the world's brightest notification light? I found the ring tone silence thing for a certain time period. Or maybe an app I can download to do this?

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX HD using Tapatalk 2.


----------



## dustin.mccutchen (Jul 30, 2011)

I know in light flow paid version you can set it on and off by time or nfc. I don't know about the free version

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using RootzWiki


----------



## YankInDaSouth (Jun 9, 2011)

Why not try using Smart Actions to disable sync when you're sleeping?

But, I give a big +1 to Light Flow - Not only for the option your looking for but for all the other notification customizations it offers!

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## radzer0 (Jul 14, 2012)

I still get texts and such so turning off email sync wouldnt stop it. And if I use lightflow wouldnt the regular settings override it to begin with?


----------



## originaldobo (Jun 18, 2011)

Turn your phone on its face boom problem solved , anyways that is what I do 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## dustin.mccutchen (Jul 30, 2011)

If you have root light flow will override the settings and take priority

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using RootzWiki


----------



## leyvatron (Dec 13, 2011)

-turn your phone upside down.
-electrical tape on the notification light
-put phone under pillow


----------



## radzer0 (Jul 14, 2012)

leyvatron said:


> -turn your phone upside down.
> -electrical tape on the notification light
> -put phone under pillow


Phone under the pillow sounds like a broken usb port... lol


----------



## sammyboy405 (Jun 17, 2011)

I Use the Smart Actions and I set an Action so that It dont do crap while im asleep. No Text / E-Mail / Nothing. And I set a VIP Call list so that even a phone call wont wake me up unless its in my ViP Call list..

So that problem was solved... but my Issues is when the Phone gets Fully Charged at night the Entire Screen Lights up, SEVERAL time though out the night I havent found a way to get that to stop.. RIght now Ive been putting a Microfiber cloth over the top of my phone.


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

Tasker FTW!








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## STiK (Jun 7, 2011)

Don't complain.. If you are lost at sea, you will be glad it's there


----------



## Disposed (Oct 23, 2011)

psycho_maniac said:


> Tasker FTW!
> View attachment 34689
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Why download a third party app when the phone has basically the same functionality built right in?


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

Disposed said:


> Why download a third party app when the phone has basically the same functionality built right in?


This does it automatically during certian hours so I dont have to think about it.


----------

